#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Чай, воскресенье, Москва

## Ersh

Ряд участников(ц) выразил желание испить чаю в это воскресенье. Собственно, пишитесь. Место прежнее, сад Эрмитаж.

----------


## Neroli

Нероли.

Вечером.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Да, и насчет времени пожелания высказывайте. У меня - ближе к вечеру.

----------


## Аньезка

Думаю, смогу
время - любое

----------


## Спокойный

Вечером вполне.

----------


## Mylene

Милен. 
В любое время начиная с 16-00.

----------


## Legba

Попробую, хотя фиг знает....

----------


## Шаман

Вообще в КЧК привезли новые чаи. Если что-то ещё останется, то можно будет побаловать организмы  :Wink: 
Пожалуй, выберусь.

----------


## Аньезка

Я тут зачастила в Эрмитаж с подругами. Берем все время один и тот же чай - некий Улун, пахнущий как цветочное молоко. Шаман, может знаешь точное название? Просто упиццо можно - вкуснятина.  :Wink:

----------


## Шаман

Не знаю. Может быть, най сян (чудесный аромат). 
Или просто "улун с молочным ароматом". Не помню, как по-китайски.

Сейчас упиться можно тайваньскими улунами. Вот только кончаются быстро.
Сы Цзы Чунь (весна четырёх сезонов) вроде уже закончилась. А ведь и 2-х недель не прошло...

----------


## Ersh

Молочный улун, и найсян  - это относительно новые чаи, сделанные специально для европейцев. Впрочем, такой искушенный чаевник, как Иль Чо сыним, полюбил молочный улун. Я кстати тоже молочный в основном пью - вкусно и относительно недорого.
http://tea.piktrade.ru/weight_tea/china/milk_oolong/
http://www.isramir.com/content/view/2031/

----------


## До

А где его продают?

----------


## Asanga

Вечером, прийду на чай. Готов в любое время. Но лучше не поздно.

----------


## Шаман

Да Хун Пао классный (сильноферментированный слабоскрученный улун). Правда, по цене-качеству самый классный 460-й мог уже и кончиться...
Конечно, всё сансарное проходяще. Но всё хорошее проходит очень быстро.

----------


## ullu

да вы время напишите уже что ли?
у нас ганапуджи целый день, по поводу др Намкая Норбу Ринпоче в воскресенье.

----------


## Спокойный

18:03

----------


## Маша_ла

Может, мне тоже осчастливить благородное собрание своим присутствием? Где находится этот Эрмитаж? Заодно, посмотреть, что за место, интересно  :Smilie: 
Вечером ок, тогда не очень рано вечером, или днем, чтобы вечер был свободен.

----------


## Mylene

Ответственно предлагаю: 17-0 либо 18-0.
И насидецца успеем и непоздно разойтись. 
Возражения, альтернативные предложения?

----------


## Mylene

> Да Хун Пао классный (сильноферментированный слабоскрученный улун). Правда, по цене-качеству самый классный 460-й мог уже и кончиться...


Мот заначишь, если еще не кончился? :Wink:

----------


## Аньезка

> Молочный улун, и найсян  - это относительно новые чаи, сделанные специально для европейцев. Впрочем, такой искушенный чаевник, как Иль Чо сыним, полюбил молочный улун. Я кстати тоже молочный в основном пью - вкусно и относительно недорого.
> http://tea.piktrade.ru/weight_tea/china/milk_oolong/
> http://www.isramir.com/content/view/2031/


Купила! А-а-а, вот он щастие!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> 18:03


а в 18:04 уже все уйдут да? :Smilie:

----------


## Банзай

Буду!

----------


## Аньезка

Ого!
Нас много собираешься! Ерш, Шаман, Спок... кто-нить... местечко заказали?

----------


## Вао

Как я понял. В воскресенье в 18:00. 
Возможно тоже приду.

2 Маша_ла
http://www.mosgorsad.ru/?rid=1885

----------


## PampKin Head

А может в "Гоголь" пойдем? Народу то не-децки. Али еще куда...

К примеру, на каток.

----------


## Вао

Ну, наверно смогут придти не все, кто хотел. Поэтому возможно народу будет не так много. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Маша_ла

Какой каток, когда еще не заледенело ничего?
Вы это.. решите сегодня до 19, пжл. А то у меня дома инета нет. Возможно, удастся придти.
Упс, там есть каток.. Сорри.
Это вы там чай пьете обычно в р-не "Чайхона"? А как вы друг друга узнаете обычно? Есть какое-то традиционное приветствие или отличительный предмет туалета?  :Smilie:

----------


## Вао

> А как вы друг друга узнаете обычно? Есть какое-то традиционное приветствие или отличительный предмет туалета?


Маша как увидишь чудаков в самурайских одеждах, с мечами. Значит это мы. :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Я может быть, с ребенком буду, Гоголь не катит.
Маша, скорее всего мы забъем отдельную комнату, можно спросить на ресепшн, куда пошла толпа народу. Или увидеть нас, стоящими около клуба компактной толпой.

----------


## Спокойный

Эх, ещё бы поесть что-нибудь...  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Сообщение от* Маша_ла*
> А как вы друг друга узнаете обычно? Есть какое-то традиционное приветствие или отличительный предмет туалета?


Если пьяные, дерутся, один кричит:
-Все в доджо! В до-о-одж-ооо!

Это мы.

----------


## Вао

> Если пьяные, дерутся, один кричит:
> -Все в доджо! В до-о-одж-ооо!
> 
> Это мы.


Всё. Памкину больше чаю не наливать. :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Всё. Памкину больше чаю не наливать.


Лучше Бейлис в чай больше не доливайте!  :Wink:

----------


## Маша_ла

Написано, что в р-не Чайхона есть курдючная баранина.. уже текут слюнки  :Smilie: 
а вы где там чай пьете? там территория как парк и несколько ресторанов, что ли? или это клуб какой-то?

----------


## Аньезка

> Написано, что в р-не Чайхона есть курдючная баранина.. уже текут слюнки


Хотите отведать несчастный трупик барашка?  :Confused:

----------


## PampKin Head

Ань, может это счастливый трупик...

P.S. Нам, пожайлуста, чайную церемонию с улуном и жаренного барана.

----------


## Аньезка

> Ань, может это счастливый трупик...


Ага, пока его мочили, он дико радовался.

----------


## Вао

> Написано, что в р-не Чайхона есть курдючная баранина.. уже текут слюнки 
> а вы где там чай пьете? там территория как парк и несколько ресторанов, что ли? или это клуб какой-то?


http://www.mosgorsad.ru/
В правом верхнем углу кликни по значку "показать надписи".
В левой стороне будет написано "Чайный клуб". Если кликнуть по самому зданию, то возникнет фасад чайного клуба.

----------


## Маша_ла

Гы, спасибо  :Smilie:  А то я уже в Чайхону лыжи навострила  :Smilie:

----------


## Вао

> Гы, спасибо  А то я уже в Чайхону лыжи навострила


Только хочу предупредить, что идти туда лучше сытым. Потому как кроме чая, там ничего больше не будет. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Маша_ла

И чего вы там делаете? Там громко разговаривать нельзя и смеяться тоже?
Это как медитация? Тогда зачем идти туда? Или там можно разговаривать?

----------


## Вао

> И чего вы там делаете? Там громко разговаривать нельзя и смеяться тоже?
> Это как медитация? Тогда зачем идти туда? Или там можно разговаривать?


Кто вам сказал такое? Смеяться можно и даже желательно, а вот "громко ржать" нежелательно. :Smilie:

----------


## Маша_ла

Да, спасибо за подробные инструкции. Ни разу не была на чайной церемонии. Попробую на ней побывать. В 18:00, в воскр. значит.

----------


## Шаман

Ersh
Neroli
Аня
Спокойный
Шаман
Legba
Asanga
ullu
Маша_ла
Банзай
PampKin Head
Вао Цзы 

Войдя в Клуб Чайной Культуры, спрашивайте Покои Чудесных Странствий. 
Заказано на 18:00

----------


## Alert

Так-так-так... значица Банзай как в Элисту - так сразу бакланы, а как МСК - тут как тут?

----------


## Шаман

Встречаться предлагаю у входа в 17:40, чтобы уже, когда все собируться, идти сидеть.
А то обычно все после назначенного срока ещё топчутся минут 20 на улице. Из-за курящих, меж прочим  :Wink: 
Ну и из-за тех, кто, вестимо, поговорить любезен

----------


## Alex

Тоже постараюсь подтянуться  :Smilie:

----------


## Банзай

Алерт, дабы никто не обиделся, давай проведем пестинг .. то есть эта .. кастинг ... кто меня напоит, татар-чаем от души, что б три раза пропотеть да жизни возрадоваться, туда и поеду.
Коли в Мск будут пить то, чем они меня доселе пичкали, то я приду с самогонкой, заодно закатаю дебош, набью морду поцу - распосовщику за то, что он пала рязанская рядится в узкопленочного, вона и Памп подтянется, вдвоем мы еще больше делов наделаем!

А коли ты в степь позовешь, то я лучше к вам, на восток пойду, в степи не побуянишь, там просторно, на мозг ничего не давит, дыши - не хочу.
Так что, наливаешь по полной программе?
Мне ведь не меньше кастрюли ..

Но ежели маскали нальют, то я и там и сям буду, идет?
Да и девчонки там красивее .. -)

----------


## ullu

> А то обычно все после назначенного срока ещё топчутся минут 20 на улице. Из-за курящих, меж прочим 
> Ну и из-за тех, кто, вестимо, поговорить любезен


:PPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP

----------


## ullu

> Но ежели маскали нальют, то я и там и сям буду, идет?
> Да и девчонки там красивее .. -)


(прищурившись и постукивая ногой) там это где?

----------


## Neroli

> 18:03


А? Чё? Када? 18-го марта? А какого года?

----------


## Neroli

> Ersh
> Neroli
> Аня
> Спокойный
> Шаман
> Legba
> Asanga
> ullu
> Маша_ла
> ...


Милену не забыли, нет?




> Войдя в Клуб Чайной Культуры, спрашивайте Покои Чудесных Странствий. 
> Заказано на 18:00


А места для поцелуев?

----------


## Банзай

(прищурившись и постукивая ногой) там это где?
-------------------------------------------------------------------
А! А! Ааааааа!!!
Да в Мск, матушка, в Эмэскааа!
Я чего? я ничего .. так, пошутить вышел .. не бейте, пожалуйста .. с носка-то да по сердцу ..

----------


## Шаман

> Войдя в Клуб Чайной Культуры, спрашивайте Покои Чудесных Странствий. 
> Заказано на 18:00


Вышла небольшая ошибочка. Это будет не отдельный зал, а две поляны в Большом зале.

----------


## Аньезка

Ну и хде же был Банзай?...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Маша_ла

Мне ужасно всё понравилось и место, и чай. Но от голодухи, забыла спросить Шамана, что за чай мы пили напоследок и вообще, какой чай лучше покупать там из таких вот темных чаев, пуэр, кажется? Вообще, где-то еще можно покупать в Москве такие хорошие чаи или только там? Уже туда половина народу с работы моей собирается  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

> Мне ужасно всё понравилось и место, и чай. Но от голодухи, забыла спросить Шамана, что за чай мы пили напоследок и вообще, какой чай лучше покупать там из таких вот темных чаев, пуэр, кажется? Вообще, где-то еще можно покупать в Москве такие хорошие чаи или только там? Уже туда половина народу с работы моей собирается


Привет! Есть много мест. Выше по ветке Ерш давал наводки.
Я здесь закупаюсь: http://cantata.ru/

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вообще, где-то еще можно покупать в Москве такие хорошие чаи или только там?


http://www.cantata.ru/

----------


## Маша_ла

Большое спасибо! Теперича придется закупаться пуэрами, чашками и чайниками..

----------


## Вао

А фотографии будут вывешены на БФе?
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Аньезка

> А фотографии будут вывешены на БФе?


Вечером, наверное.
Вывешаны будут в ЖЖ. Ссылка дадена. Либо в теме здесь, либо в ПС участнегам. По вашему желанию (вдруг, кто-то шифруецо?).

----------


## Neroli

Чай действует на меня как алкоголь, почиму то. 
Фигня какая-то.
Может улун не молочный, а кефирный? Там по слухам 1% алгоколя.
Спасибо что хоть похмелья нет.

----------


## Шаман

> Мне ужасно всё понравилось и место, и чай. Но от голодухи, забыла спросить Шамана, что за чай мы пили напоследок и вообще, какой чай лучше покупать там из таких вот темных чаев, пуэр, кажется? Вообще, где-то еще можно покупать в Москве такие хорошие чаи или только там? Уже туда половина народу с работы моей собирается


Я покупаю чаи, в основном, в этом чайном клубе. Особенно "караулю" свежие зелёные чаи и тайваньские улуны.
Пуэр, который мы пили, из недорогих. На него, кстати, не сделали наценку. (Переоценка была произведена не так давно в связи с тем, что китайцы сами резко подняли цены на пуэры.)

Ещё я покупаю чаи в Торговом доме "Дружба" на Новослободской. Там чуть подешевле.

----------


## Аньезка

Вы можете лицезреть нас и друг друга тут:

http://manikarnika.livejournal.com/29595.html

Сайт, на котором выложены фоты, конкретно подвисает.(( Но думаю, со временем это пройдёт.

----------


## Спокойный

> Ещё я покупаю чаи в Торговом доме "Дружба" на Новослободской.


Я тоже там. "Дань Хун" там уже беру насколько раз - хороший чай.

----------


## Asanga

А у меня рядом с работой такое место есть:
http://www.east-club.ru/club/about.html

----------


## Шаман

> Я тоже там. "Дань Хун" там уже беру насколько раз - хороший чай.


Попробуй ещё Чжен Шань Сяо Джун (Он же Лобсанг Сушонг  :Smilie:  ).
Не знаю, настоящий или правильная подделка - но хорош.

----------


## PampKin Head

http://ljplus.ru/img/a/_/a_n_u_s_h_a/bf14.jpg

Тайная вечеря, Джезус пьет чай слева. Рядом - Мария Магдалина.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Маша_ла

Здорово  :Smilie:  
Спасибо большое за хорошее чаепитие, прикольные фотки и кучу информации про чай  :Smilie:  Только ЖРАТЬ хотелось зверски!!

----------


## ullu

Вот я ж говорила пойдемте к барашкам )

----------


## Вао

Всё было супер. Душистый чай, живая трель канарейки и доброжелательные  собеседники. Вообщем вечер удался.  :Smilie:  
Аня спасибо за фотографии.

----------


## Mylene

> А у меня рядом с работой такое место есть:
> http://www.east-club.ru/club/about.html


Это между прочим самый известный чайный клуб Москвы.

----------


## Mylene

> Чай действует на меня как алкоголь, почиму то. 
> Фигня какая-то.
> Может улун не молочный, а кефирный? Там по слухам 1% алгоколя.
> Спасибо что хоть похмелья нет.


Может это было не от чая, а от алкоголя?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Ты знаешь, я и после воскресного чая спала хорошо, и еще в понедельник повторила там же его же. И тоже спала хорошо. Буим считать, что чай прошел проверку.

----------


## Framin

Ух ты какие у вас на фотографиях загадочные лица :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
А нельзя ли рассказать кто есть кто? :Confused:

----------


## ullu

Да ) Второй день никто не отвечает ) Все увлечены темой разводов ))))))))))
А я не всех знаю (

----------


## Аньезка

Я могу ответить. Только с какой фотки объяснение вести...?

----------


## Framin

Да с любой, где народу побольше видно :Smilie:  Можно на нескольких.

----------


## Аньезка

> Да с любой, где народу побольше видно Можно на нескольких.


http://ljplus.ru/img/a/_/a_n_u_s_h_a/bf14.jpg
Спокойный, Алекс, Нероли, Вао Цзы, ПампкинХед

http://ljplus.ru/img/a/_/a_n_u_s_h_a/bf2.jpg
Ерш, Аня, Маша_ла

http://ljplus.ru/img/a/_/a_n_u_s_h_a/bf1.jpg
Шаман, Асанга, Юрочка, Ёрш

http://ljplus.ru/img/a/_/a_n_u_s_h_a/bf10.jpg
рукавчик Милен, Уллу, Шаман

----------


## Framin

Вот спасибо :Smilie:  
Как иллюстрация к сказке - узнаешь героев в лицо :Big Grin:

----------


## Маша_ла

У меня там вид какой-то недовольный - это от голода и от одичания. Я туда до сих пор пока не иду, потому что там не кормят вообще.. Это жестоко, все-таки  :Smilie:  Хотя, на пуэр я подсела, кажется.

----------


## Пилигрим

> У меня там вид какой-то недовольный - это от голода и от одичания. Я туда до сих пор пока не иду, потому что там не кормят вообще.. Это жестоко, все-таки  Хотя, на пуэр я подсела, кажется.


Кому как. Помоему так очень симпатично.

----------


## Neroli

> http://ljplus.ru/img/a/_/a_n_u_s_h_a/bf2.jpg
> Ерш, Аня, Маша_ла
> 
> http://ljplus.ru/img/a/_/a_n_u_s_h_a/bf10.jpg
> рукавчик Милен, Уллу, Шаман


Про вторую фотку нужно было писать:
Ерш, Аня, Маша_ла, штанинка Спокойного.  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

> Про вторую фотку нужно было писать:
> Ерш, Аня, Маша_ла, штанинка Спокойного.


Я специально так написала, чтобы было ясно, что Милена тоже была с нами, просто она высказалась против выкладывания её фотографии на сайт. 

Кстати, Милен, у меня есть полная фотка, где ты не вырезана... если интересует, могу скинуть на мейл.

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Я покупаю чаи, в основном, в этом чайном клубе. Особенно "караулю" свежие зелёные чаи и тайваньские улуны.


а что присоветуете взять из тайваньских улунов? брательник ща там по работе, заказать ему можно бы ...

----------


## Шаман

не знаю. на месте надо определяться. и лучше на месте пробовать, а потом внимательно смотреть, чтобы продали именно тот чай, который понравился.
Не факт, что ему попадутся те же чаи, что продаются в Москве в Эрмитаже.

----------


## Alex

А я вот заметил, что пуэр либо сразу резко нравится, либо сразу резко не нравится. Я лично на него подсел с первого раза.
Да, кстати, а насчет "не кормят" - конечно, китайская чайная традиция - это "начало начал", спору нет, но ведь есть еще и среднеазиатская, например...

----------


## Ersh

Да никакая это не китайская чайная традиция, в Китае с чае тоже всякие сяочи и дяньсин едят, просто не хотят с кухней связываться, вот и придумали.

----------


## ullu

Ну бутерброды то можно и с собой принести

----------


## Alex

А что такое 


> сяочи и дяньсин


?

----------


## Ersh

закуски и сласти

----------


## Маша_ла

Хоть бы корочку хлеба давали, китаесы ети.. А пуэр.. Вот будет зп, поеду туда и куплю мало-мало  :Smilie:  Очень понравился.

----------


## Mylene

> Про вторую фотку нужно было писать:
> Ерш, Аня, Маша_ла, штанинка Спокойного.



Громко смеялся  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Ну что, соберемся до Нового года?

----------


## Mylene

Предлагаю сразу 31-го  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

Мы можем разве что в среду вечером.

----------


## Mylene

Моя предлагает забиваться на после нового года. Число этак на 3-е. Хотя можно и на 2-ое. Но лучше позже. 
Хотя теоретически могу и в этот четверг.

П.С. Руки чешуццо исчо пофотать.

----------


## Вао

Я думаю, что лучше собраться  после нового года. Эта неделя для большинства будет очень суетной. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ersh

Ну и как?
Воскресенье близко.

----------


## Asanga

Я бы пришел чайку попить.

Чего-то никто больше не хочет :-(

----------


## Mylene

Угу. Даже мне отчего-то расхотелось.

----------


## Asanga

Может все-таки обновим чайную в этом году. Как на счет субботы вечером?
В воскресенье я похоже в Новокузнецк улетаю на неделю.

----------


## PampKin Head

В теме - затишье.

----------


## Шавырин

Блин,Масква,почему ты не везде?
Яа бы тоже подтянулся!

Все Блага!
Гошшо.

----------


## Ersh

> В теме - затишье.


Вас междупрочим дожидались

----------


## Аньезка

Мы типа готовы!  :Smilie:

----------


## Спокойный

Я тоже готов.  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

Воскресенье?

----------


## Ersh

В воскресенье с утра мы с группой товарищей с БФ отправляемся в маленькую поездку за город

----------


## Аньезка

> В воскресенье с утра мы с группой товарищей с БФ отправляемся в маленькую поездку за город


К вечернему чаю не успеете?

----------


## Ersh

Кто его знает...

----------


## Аньезка

Что со следующей неделей?
Можно в будни после 19:00...
Или в выходные, опять же...
Давайте забьем дату заранее, а то мне коньки тоже куда-то вместить надо.  :Smilie:

----------


## Спокойный

Может, завтра?

----------


## Аньезка

Завтра никак  :Frown:

----------


## Спокойный

Что-то мне подсказывает, что в эти выходные не судьба.  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

Пятница вечером?

----------


## Спокойный

Пока что не вижу препятствий.

----------


## Ersh

Ну и как?

----------


## Аньезка

> Ну и как?


Мы - да.

----------


## Спокойный

+1

----------


## Ersh

Я точно не знаю во сколько смогу - зависит от того, буду я Юрку брать или нет, а это от погоды зависит

----------


## Шаман

вероятно

----------


## Аньезка

> Я точно не знаю во сколько смогу - зависит от того, буду я Юрку брать или нет, а это от погоды зависит


Определились со временем?
Надо бы столик заказать...

Пока получается
Ersh
PampkinHead
Аня
Спокойный
Шаман

Кто-то еще подойдет?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Я не смогу - буду бегать по делам всю вторую половину дня, потом уезжаю в родные шпинаты.

----------


## Ersh

Я думаю по-любому раньше полвосьмого - восьми не успею.

----------


## Спокойный

> Я думаю по-любому раньше полвосьмого - восьми не успею.


А клуб вообще до которого часу работает?  :Smilie:

----------


## Шаман

Я в КЧК буду, скорее всего, со своей компанией (3 чел. списочного состава), примерно с 19:00.
К общей компании, скорее всего, также присоединюсь.

Клуб работает до 11-и вечера на вход, и до 12 вечера - на выход

----------


## Спокойный

Я смогу в любое время, если Аня и Пампкин тоже могут, то заказываем столик. И стулик.

----------


## Шаман

Я только что звонил в КЧК.

У них сейчас нет пространств, где могла бы поместиться компания больше 5-и человек.
Однако за дополнительные 1152 руб. (за 2 часа) можно арендовать внутренние пространства. Там 10-15 человек уместится.

Заказ лучше сделать чем быстрее, тем вероятнее.

----------


## Спокойный

А нас пока и не больше.  :Smilie: 
Так что если кто-то хочет сделать сурприз своим приходом, то лучше всё-таки на это намекнуть прямо сейчас.  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

Если все сваливается на 8мь вечера и позже, то мы берем самоотвод до лучших времен.  :Smilie:

----------


## Спокойный

И тишина.  :Smilie:

----------


## Шаман

В отличие от некоторых у меня выходные начались очень удачно  :Smilie:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Asanga

Я к 8-ми сегодня смогу

----------


## Спокойный

Ну что?  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Я - да

----------


## Спокойный

Когда?

----------


## Ersh

Как решит стая. Не утром только)))

----------


## Спокойный

Стая, ау!

----------


## Шаман

/me только что прочитал

в эти выходные в КЧК суббота вечер на выход примерно до *21:00*, ибо потом - встреча Нового года.

----------


## Аньезка

Давайте в субботу часиков в 16-00 - 18:00... в этом промежутке...

----------


## Спокойный

Решено. Суббота в 16-00.

----------


## Аньезка

ОК!

----------


## Вао

Возможно, я подойду. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ersh

Заказал на 16. 00 на имя Алексей. Я скорее всего, не смогу. У меня тут болеют все.

----------


## Шаман

тоже пас

----------


## Aleksey L.

также не смогу. время, увы

----------


## Аньезка

кхм кхм
100 лет... чай не пили
а все потому что (не буду показывать пальцем)... 
 :Smilie:

----------


## BombBlast

я на эту встречу с 2000 года собираюсь  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Я в это воскресенье скорее всего буду тусоваться в Эрмитаже с кучей разного народу, по случаю... Скорее всего во второй половине дня

----------

